# مشروع التخرج robot systeme de storage



## escaliber (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ROBOT SYSTEME DE STORAGE (Projet d'etudiants Meister 2010)
الحمد لله نال هذا المشروع علامة جيدة و أحببت أن اشاركه معكم و لكم مني جزيل الشكر 
أخوكم محمد


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkYddM7D6e8


----------



## ساموووو (27 أكتوبر 2010)

فيديو ممتاز
شكرا


----------



## غريب الحالR (20 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

